# Sidi Genius II shoes size 47



## lazyfatgit (28 Jan 2010)

Uppers in good condition, not really worn too often. Soles a bit scuffed.

set of red Look arc cleats fitted.

been lying in the back of the wardrobe unloved for at least a decade.

Need to be claimed before Friday as I'm away for a while.


----------



## gaz (28 Jan 2010)

What size is 47 in uk standard?


----------



## scook94 (28 Jan 2010)

lazyfatgit said:


> Uppers in good condition, not really worn too often. Soles a bit scuffed.
> 
> set of red Look arc cleats fitted.
> 
> ...



Again? You're only just back!


----------



## eldudino (28 Jan 2010)

I'll take these LFG if that's ok. I'm looking for some road shoes for cheapo-cheapo!


----------



## Tynan (30 Jan 2010)

size 12 in uk?

dear god, do shoes that big work on bikes?


----------



## gaz (31 Jan 2010)

Tynan said:


> size 12 in uk?
> 
> dear god, do shoes that big work on bikes?



depending on the manufacturer, i take 13's. they work.


----------



## Tynan (31 Jan 2010)

strewth

feet over a foot!


----------



## lazyfatgit (1 Feb 2010)

Gone to Eldudino.


----------



## redjedi (1 Feb 2010)

Tynan said:


> size 12 in uk?
> 
> dear god, do shoes that big work on bikes?



Nothing wrong with size 12 feet.

12" is 1 foot, therefore the perfect size for a foot. 

Can be a bugger finding anywhere to try shoes on though.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Feb 2010)

Tynan said:


> size 12 in uk?
> 
> dear god, do shoes that big work on bikes?



I suppose your shoes are called 'Tynan wear' eh?


----------



## Tynan (1 Feb 2010)

sigh


----------

